

GM Invests $17 million Electric-Car Battery Maker Envia, - bishvili
http://www.allcarselectric.com/blog/1054345_gm-bets-on-cheaper-electric-car-batteries-with-envia-invests-17-million

======
allwein
GM invested $7 million in a round that was $17 million in general.

